# Hey there



## kingken (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm just getting into planted aquariums, and I was wondering if I could join your club =P
Also, I'm looking for some nice foreground plants for my first planted tank(a 10gal) I really like riccia sp. dwarf, and riccia fluitans if anyone has some they want to sell =)

-Ken


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey Kingken, welcome to APC! And should I also say welcome to CAPE (Connecticut Aquatic Plant Enthusiast)... Definitely you can join the club, and if you want more information, you can PM Zapins here on APC and send him your email address so you'll get his future announcements/communications... We're going to have another plant club meet this month (not sure of the date and place) so hope to see you there!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey, I can't remember if you contacted me or not? I don't think I've seen you at the meetings yet, but if you are still interested you should let me know! The next meeting is going to be a blast!


----------



## kingken (Apr 18, 2010)

I talked to you through E-mail about the next meeting([email protected]) And I will be almost certainly attending the next meeting, looking forward to meeting you all =)

-Ken


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

KingKen, 
I have plenty of riccia (I hate this weed). In fact I just threw away a volley ball sized chunk this weekend. They are near impossible to get rid once establish in your tank. So let me know if you're still interested, I am sure I'll have another volley ball sized chunk soon. 

-Riverboa


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

If you have the mini riccia version I'd love to buy some too!


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Michael, I am not sure which version I have, likely fluittans. It's free if you want them. I'll bring some with me for the meet.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ooh plant trade/swap, I likes! Michael, please bring some Elatine Triandra if you have some to spare... Will follow-up next week if I'm good to go in the meet ... I'd like to add that plant to my 37gal setup (on the works)... Anybody else want something???


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Khanzer,
I would like to try new mosses if you have them. I have java, fissidens and taiwan moss. 

I have also been looking for some bolbitis.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Don't have it no more, I just gave away my last moss from the plant package I sold... Although Michael can hook you up as he got 5 diff varieties of it (I only remember weeping and xmas out of 5)


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I've got some flame moss (and taiwan and java, lol), and maybe a little starter portion of fissidens if anyone wants those. Also have an unknown warm-water moss that sort of just showed up one day on my 29gal's driftwood. Seems to be a true aquatic, though. I can spare a sprig or two if anyone wants to try it. Also, if it turns out to be a new species, we're so calling it "Awesome Moss" :mrgreen: (those of you who were at our last meeting should understand that comment )

We'll probably collect some willow moss (Fontinalis sp.) along the course of our excursion, as well. It's a coldwater moss, though, so it won't work in discus/angel tanks...

kingken, are you still interested in the Staurogyne sp. 'Porto Velho' you asked me about awhile ago? My stems have grown out nicely, and I can put them on hold for you for my next trim if you still want them - let me know and I can have them ready for the meeting 

*EDIT:*
Before I forget again, does anyone have some spare dry ferts they could bring? I'm particularly looking for CSM+B (trace) and mono potassium phosphate - though others would be appreciated (not too interested in nitrates though, my fish manufacture those ). Willing to trade plants or some of my larger corkscrew willow branches for them, or even some endler's livebearers, Neolamprologus brichardi (N. pulcher) and/or juvie BN plecos


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

asukawashere said:


> *EDIT:*
> Before I forget again, does anyone have some spare dry ferts they could bring?


I'll check and see if I have extras to spare... Are you looking for at about 1/4 cup amounts, right? JK! lol

Will let ya know later...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

khanzer22 said:


> I'll check and see if I have extras to spare... Are you looking for at about 1/4 cup amounts, right? JK! lol
> 
> Will let ya know later...


Well, let's see... between the 12 fish tanks of varying sizes w/varying degrees of plantedness, the outdoor tubs growing plants and mosquitoes, and the 2500-ish gallon pond, a 1/4 cup portion of ferts would last me, oh, maybe a week? :mrgreen: lol, well, not really (I don't fertilize the pond...) I would prefer larger (1/2lb or 1lb) portions, but really, at this point I'll take whatever I can get my hands on. I'm trying to avoid paying through the nose to ship this stuff to my house 

Thanks a bunch!

BTW, another random thought: would anyone be interested in doing a club-wide wholesale plant/fish order to save $? I know most wholesalers have like a $200 order minimum, which is to say the least rather expensive, but I figure if we all pool together and order a few things each, we can get whatever we're looking for, and cheaply. Any interest?


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

asukawashere said:


> BTW, another random thought: would anyone be interested in doing a club-wide wholesale plant/fish order to save $? I know most wholesalers have like a $200 order minimum, which is to say the least rather expensive, but I figure if we all pool together and order a few things each, we can get whatever we're looking for, and cheaply. Any interest?


Oh yeah, I'm interested... Bulk ordering like ferts, plants and fish will save us not only shipping cost but also the cost of item/s we're going to purchase... For fish order, count me in for some Green Neon Tetras


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

khanzer22 said:


> Oh yeah, I'm interested... Bulk ordering like ferts, plants and fish will save us not only shipping cost but also the cost of item/s we're going to purchase... For fish order, count me in for some Green Neon Tetras


Do you know of any distributors that have those? I'm looking through lists at the moment, and I'm not seeing green neons anywhere...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Darn... still looking, can't find those green neons. TFD has green fire tetras on their stocklist, though, for $1.25 ea. And regular neons for $0.45, which I just might be interested in.... but really, I'm itching to order their sidthimunki loaches at $5 apiece. And maybe some of the Botia striata (zebra loaches) as well...


----------



## kingken (Apr 18, 2010)

I would love some riccia! I haven't got much for plants, but I will bring a small portion of one of the plants i collected that I think is very cool, and possibly some small stems of what I think is a type of ludwigia. I look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

asukawashere said:


> Do you know of any distributors that have those? I'm looking through lists at the moment, and I'm not seeing green neons anywhere...


I only know 2, a guy from aquabid and last time I checked, he's selling them for $2/fish or 10 for $15 but he's not offering any discounts for bulk orders :/... The other one is A. Basement and their pricing: $2/fish, $10/6 and $18/12 though I haven't checked if they give discounts to bulk orders... Will prolly send them an email 

RE: ferts, I checked last night and only have CaSO4 that I could spare... Are you looking for that as well?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

khanzer22 said:


> I only know 2, a guy from aquabid and last time I checked, he's selling them for $2/fish or 10 for $15 but he's not offering any discounts for bulk orders :/... The other one is A. Basement and their pricing: $2/fish, $10/6 and $18/12 though I haven't checked if they give discounts to bulk orders... Will prolly send them an email
> 
> RE: ferts, I checked last night and only have CaSO4 that I could spare... Are you looking for that as well?


If you can get info for bulk orders from the tetra sellers, bring a printout to the meeting  I'd like to look into it if they have a wholesale catalog or something. 

As to the CaSO4, no thanks - my water's hard enough already, lol!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yessss! Bulk a bulk order sounds good. I need more ferts and various other things. I'm in.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Zapins said:


> Yessss! Bulk a bulk order sounds good. I need more ferts and various other things. I'm in.


Do you know of a distributor that does bulk fert shipments? I'm looking into fish distributors, but I can't think of any dry goods wholesalers offhand...


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

There's one I found online, they're just in West Haven http://citychemical.com/index.html... If they can sell ferts to us, we can just do a pick-up


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

khanzer22 said:


> There's one I found online, they're just in West Haven http://citychemical.com/index.html... If they can sell ferts to us, we can just do a pick-up


Just did a search through their stocklist... they have some common ferts like potassium phosphate and potassium nitrate, but their prices are very high - the 2.5kg (5.5lbs. - i.e. a helluva lot) of MKP is listed at $66.52 - that's $12/lb. - aquariumfertilizer.com offers it for $5/lb, for comparison. Even with shipping from them it's still cheaper.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Bummer, that's too much... aquariumfertilizer is the way to go then... And I think they have discounts too like buy 5 get one free ferts... 

Anyone knows about getting discounts on bulk orders for Seachem products? Thinking of buying ferts and Excel by the gallons


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Well... we might want to try invertzfactory the company is run by APC members and they have some pretty weird and unusual stuff. But its mostly livestock and I don't think they will have ferts there.

I always buy my excel from www.Bigalsonline.com they sell 4 liters for around 36 bucks. Maybe if we got more they'd consider selling it to us at an even cheaper price??


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I wouldn't mind buying a gallon of excel... I get the 2L containers now, but 4L would be even better, especially once I get my fishroom plans up and going  Maybe if we contact Seachem directly, we can order straight from them for even lower prices?

Livestock-wise, I still kind of like the idea of using TFD... they have really low prices on some of the fish I'd love to get. Check out their stocklist if you like: http://tfdfish.com/ - I have heard they'll sell to hobbyists, too. As long as you meet their $200 min requirement, I don't think they care who you are...

Also: Club meeting this weekend YAY!


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Has anyone order to D&T (http://www.dtpetsupplies.com/catalog/) before? They're Seachem Fert products are cheaper and they do price matching... I'm thinking of ordering 2L of each of Seachem's fert line  Will use and do some experiment on my 37gal tank...

And attached is the most current stocklist from the aquabid guy I'm talking about...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

khanzer22 said:


> Has anyone order to D&T (http://www.dtpetsupplies.com/catalog/) before? They're Seachem Fert products are cheaper and they do price matching... I'm thinking of ordering 2L of each of Seachem's fert line  Will use and do some experiment on my 37gal tank...
> 
> And attached is the most current stocklist from the aquabid guy I'm talking about...


I've used most of the Seachem products before, the only ones worth the $ are Excel and maybe Comprehensive. I wouldn't bother with phosphorus (it's just a MKP solution), nitrate, potassium, iron, etc. Trace is useful, too, but most of what's in it can be obtained through cheaper powdered trace ferts.

As for the stocklist, there's some pretty cool stuff on there. If you get something, I wouldn't mind tacking on an order for some of the loaches. Only thing that disappoints me is the price on the sidthimunki... $13/fish is steep...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I second Amanda's vote for seachem's trace and excel. These are their best products. The trace is really good actually, I had better luck with it then CSM+B.

By the way John are you coming this saturday? I'm trying to get a head count for our underwater sting operation.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

LOL, now it's a sting operation? And here I was thinking it was going to be an illegal trout race gambling ring of some sort. 

My fond use of Flourish Trace is part of the reason why I'm looking for dry ferts, lol. I'm running low and can't be bothered to order more 'cause it gets pricey, so I'm being all opportunistic and whatnot. Excel, though, Excel is worth the shipping fee. My 2L bottle of it is kinda running low, too. Hmm... perhaps I shall just order stuff after all...

And here's my random question for the day: Big Al's sells 2L bottles of Excel for $26.99. It's 4L bottles, however, are $56.99. So why would anyone want to buy the 4L when you could just buy two 2L bottles for $53.98?


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

A couple of things: 
(1) Can I assume that nothing has changed as far as the plan for Saturday? Meeting at 2pm at Asukawashere's place? (I am still having a hard time associating real names to handles) 

(2) Regarding ordering fish online. I have good experience ordering from Wetspotcx (aquabid handle - they are actually a fish store in Oregon if I remember correctly). They have very nice selection of nano fishes. Let me forward their stocklist to Mike and ask him to distribute to the rest of you.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Riverboa said:


> A couple of things:
> (1) Can I assume that nothing has changed as far as the plan for Saturday? Meeting at 2pm at Asukawashere's place? (I am still having a hard time associating real names to handles)
> 
> (2) Regarding ordering fish online. I have good experience ordering from Wetspotcx (aquabid handle - they are actually a fish store in Oregon if I remember correctly). They have very nice selection of nano fishes. Let me forward their stocklist to Mike and ask him to distribute to the rest of you.


Yep, plans are still the same! We'll all be wandering vaguely into my basement at around 2 (Also, my name is Amanda, but you can call me Asuka if you want - it's an old nickname from high school, as well as how I sign my artwork. It's pronounced a bit like "Oscar" but without the r...)

I wouldn't mind taking a look at that stocklist you have - can you print a copy and bring it to the meeting?


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, I already purchased the small pack (100ml's) of Seachem Fundamentals and Enhancement that's why I was thinking of getting some more by liters... Would like to be purist on my 37gal and try all Seachem line and experiment for 3-5 mos. (or until I ran out)... Just want to see how my plants, especially the hard to keep ones, will do spoiling them with Seachem ferts 

So anyone would like to jump in on ordering to dtpetsupplies? I might order there this weekend...



> By the way John are you coming this saturday? I'm trying to get a head count for our underwater sting operation.


As of today, it's 70%-30%... 70% I'll come on Saturday, just need to confirm with the in-laws if they really want to watch the kid while the wife and I are out having a good time LOL... Will update you on that by tomorrow afternoon...

Soooo, what's the current head count?



> Regarding ordering fish online. I have good experience ordering from Wetspotcx


Hey Riverboa, the spreadsheet I attached on post #27 came from Grey... He's also from Wetspotcx...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm not sure what the head count is honestly since most people haven't replied to let me know if they are coming or not. But so far, Collene, Ken, John, Amanda and me are coming. There will probably be a few more stragglers here and there 

Riverboa are you coming?



> And here's my random question for the day: Big Al's sells 2L bottles of Excel for $26.99. It's 4L bottles, however, are $56.99. So why would anyone want to buy the 4L when you could just buy two 2L bottles for $53.98?


I know! I noticed this too and it made no sense to me either. But Big Als occasionally puts excel on sale and the 4 L goes down to the 40$ range.

By the way Wetspotcx sent me an email with their supply list. I can email it around to everyone if people don't already have a copy from Wetspotcx?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Soooo.... I just took a pre-scouting trip to one of my area collecting places. Found some very interesting things....

1. Elatine - I found a bunch of Elatine. Not sure how I missed it before, lol, but it's there.

2. A water snake. Not poisonous, very people-shy, but maybe we'll get to take a peek at him. I <3 snakes 

3. Some cute little stem plant with reddish, round leaves that I can't ID. We can all squint at it on Saturday and then pick a stem to mail to Cavan when we can't figure it out. 

4. Some funky possibly-aquatic rosette plant that I like. I have no idea what it is, but it's cool.

5. A bunch of little Sagittaria plantlets that have emersed leaves that made them look oddly like Crypts until I found one with a typical arrowhead leaf.

6. Riccia fluitans. Just a tiny little bit of it, and I have plenty so I didn't grab it, but I didn't even realize Riccia grew around here. ' Go figure.

7. Some more random Polygonum stuffs. 

8. A turtle. Who then promptly slid off his rock and swam away from me, but he was a cool little turtle 



Anyway. Yeah. John, LMK if you place that order w/ DT - I might get some excel.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Lets discuss orders at the meeting, I think people will want to do a group order for sure.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I second that idea! Bring printouts of stocklists if you have them, everyone!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

By the way.... I got the right drill bits today to make the correct hole for the propane burner. I fired up the burner and it resembles a jet taking off! Its spectacularly powerful. The flame is blue and hot hot hottt!!!

I'll see if I can get some pics as soon as it gets dark. Just a few days until I fire it up for the first time!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Zapins said:


> Just a few days until I fire it up for the first time!


Just try not to burn down your house in the process :mrgreen: Would be a shame to lose all those gorgeous planted tanks... 

Speaking of which, has anyone ever considered getting those little "pet inside" stickers that warn firefighters to try and save your animals, and marking it for "fish" - anyone?


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Zapins, 
Yes, I should be able to make this month's meet.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks like we should have more or less a half-dozen people. Good size for a group, we can stuff ourselves into two cars  I'll drive one, since I know where we're going - any volunteers for the other driver?


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

I can drive.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh me too. We might also get 2-3 more people (the pool guys that came in during the last meeting). But they'll call me tomorrow to let me know.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm coming on Saturday!!! But I need to leave early and be home around 4:30pm... You know in-laws, can't stay too long with their grandchilds (in my case, they get bored easily)... Well, it's better than not coming, right?! 

So I may have to drive my own car too going to our destinations... And I'll bring my dslr camera and take some pictures of our collecting trip because I'm not planning to dive into the water or get wet because of the above statement 

So Michael, If you can, please bring some Elatine Triandra clippings... I'd like to try that plant in my 37gal NPT... Do you want any plants that you'd like me to bring in exchange??? Gracias in advance!

And yeah, we'll finalize our Seachem bulk order too on Saturday... See you there!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yup I'll bring some for you. I'll also bring some Polygonum Kawag. and some other stuff.

I can't really remember what types of plants you have. I mostly want driftwood for my 180g tank, so I'll bring a saw or two. I think I'll also bring my own car to the place as well since I don't want to muck up anyone else's nice car with dirty branches.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Awesome, thanks!

Hmmm, good question... You can check my current FS thread (http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/71758-fs-plant-package.html) for reference on SOME of my plants


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I invited a girl from work named Kristina, she said she'd come along when she got off at 2:30 (I figure we'll still be going over the group order idea then, anyway).

Michael, could I bother you for some Elatine triandra as well (is it emersed or submersed, btw)? I'm still being all rampantly collectoritis-ish and all. If you have any spare cuttings from that Staurogyne sp. 'Low Grow' I'd love to get my hands on that, too, and maybe the Ludwigia senegalensis? Basically I just want to get my hands on anything I don't already have  S.O.P. for me, lol.
I'll give you a nice branch of my corkscrew willow in exchange, if you want. The plecos _love_ to chew on the bark of it 

I'll also bring along some stuff from the tanks of mine we won't be seeing (i.e. like the ones in my bedroom, for instance), but other than that if I have spares in the tanks we will squint at, I'll trade them 

As for the muddy driftwood pieces, you could always bring a black trash bag to wrap them up in.  Mind you, nothing big enough to require a trash bag is going to fit in my car, but it's a thought if you want to hitchhike with someone or avoid mess in your own car.  And, for the record, my car is not "nice" by any stretch of the imagination. :mrgreen:


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey John, I'm interested in the Triflora and Sphaerocaryum Malaccense. Is there anything else other then the elatine that you are interested in?


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok, will bring you those plants later.

Hmmm, I think I'm all set with the elatine for now, got no more room/space if I get more! But if you still have lindernia dubia, I may have a nice spot for it 

See you all there!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

There's _ALWAYS_ more space for plants! It's just that you might need to buy another tank and/or evict your kid to access it. :mrgreen:

In other news, I posted a photo on the ID board of a stem plant we'll be encountering today that I don't recognize. Anyone know what it might be?


----------

